# MAC Vera Collection



## StyleBlack (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you ladies get anything from this collection? I know Shop MAC Cook MAC is getting all the attention right now, but there are some nice items to check out in Vera. I liked the Aloha pigment stack and the pearl glides are amazing. I skipped the polishes because I have dupes from China Glaze, but they are nice shades for spring.  I *hated* was the face powder! It's dreadful! Pale and ashy all at the same time and the colour payoff sucks. Bleh. Anyway, share what you liked/didn't like. 

  	I'm still in the middle of my review of Vera, but I'll post a link when it's fini.


----------



## afulton (Feb 4, 2012)

I picked up two of the stacked pigments:  Aloha and Butterfly Party.  I other pigment stack looks very familiar to a previous release so I didn't bother to get that one.

  	I had most of the pearlglides so I only got Designer Purple.  I need to replenish my Undercurrent but since they are permanent I can get it later.

  	I didn't think any of the Beauty Powders would be worth anything for my NC 50 skin.


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pearlglides I am waiting on, the powders are catching my eye but probably won't shell out the money for them.

  	The pigments I only bought Butterfly Party. Aloha looks nice but the only one I'm interested in is the Aloha shade, so not worth it to buy the whole thing for one color.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 4, 2012)

I've already placed an order and the only thing included in my order from this collection is Industrial Pearlglide. When the items hit the counters I plan on getting Aloha and Butterfly Party pigment stacks, Undercurrent and maybe Designer Purple Pearlglides. This list could change but these are the things I'm most interested in right now.

  	StyleBlack are you going to do swatches on your blog for this collection?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm looking at the Aloha stack and Designer Purple pearlglide.  That's it.  S3/C3 doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just saw the powders on a skin tone darker than me and there is no point at all in getting them. I'll still swatch them in store though!


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

Whew... It took a while, but I'm done reviewing all the products from this launch.

  	Check it all out:

  	Pigments: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress....hed-metallic-pigments-review-swatches-photos/

  	Pearlglides: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress....de-intense-eye-liners-review-swatches-photos/

  	Nail Lacquers: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/vera-nail-lacquers-review-swatches-and-pics/

  	Plushglasses: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/vera-plushglass-review-swatches-and-pics/

  	Face Powders: http://browngirlfriendly.wordpress....lmatte-face-powders-review-swatches-and-pics/

  	Gooooodnight!


----------



## afulton (Feb 5, 2012)

You're awesome!  Thank you!


StyleBlack said:


> Whew... It took a while, but I'm done reviewing all the products from this launch.
> 
> Check it all out:
> 
> ...


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 5, 2012)

Great swatches! I'm pretty sure I want that Aloha stack.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Great swatches! I'm pretty sure I want that Aloha stack.


	Thanks for checking out the reviews, ladies!! <3


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 11, 2012)

Well the only thing I picked up from this collection was the Butterfly Party pigment set....I was on the fence about this stack at first until the MUA showed me a trick with the Teal color.  She used the navy blue pearl glide pencil as a base, then applied the teal color pigment,   BAM.......so Freaking Beautiful .... I didn't ask her how to make the other colors pop, but I'm sure we can figure it out....


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 12, 2012)

Cocosmith said:


> Well the only thing I picked up from this collection was the Butterfly Party pigment set....I was on the fence about this stack at first until the MUA showed me a trick with the Teal color.  She used the navy blue pearl glide pencil as a base, then applied the teal color pigment,   BAM.......so Freaking Beautiful .... I didn't ask her how to make the other colors pop, but I'm sure we can figure it out....


	Yes! I tried that with the purple pearl glide and purple pigment. So so so sparkly and gorgeous, but it wasn't enough for me to warrant getting the whole stack. 

  	The pearl glides are so lovely to use in place of eyeshadow or as a base/primer, especially for a smokey eye.


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 12, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Yes! I tried that with the purple pearl glide and purple pigment. So so so sparkly and gorgeous, but it wasn't enough for me to warrant getting the whole stack.
> The pearl glides are so lovely to use in place of eyeshadow or as a base/primer, especially for a smokey eye.



 	Wow, I will have to try that.... Well I understand, because all the colors can be duped.  It's just easier for me to grab the stacks, when I travel.....


----------

